# Gunner's Up Holding blind



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Gunner's Up sent me a holding blind to test several months ago. I stand behind anything I recommend so I wanted to wait a while before I posted anything about them to make sure they were a quality product. I have put some very heavy use on it so far and it still looks and functions like brand new. These are very light weight and I was worried that would equal something that would not hold up to heavy use. This is not the case the light weight poles are still straight and show no signs of wear. I have used these by myself, with my training group, and at club training days. I am not easy on my equipment, I set it up, take it down and toss it in the truck. No special care at all. 

Iam not sure if it comes in other patterns, but mine is the digital camo and it seems to blend in well with most cover if that is what I am using it for. It comes in three and four pole models. Our club liked them so much that we are going to order some for the club.

I know this will be looked at with skeptisim since I received this to test for them, but I assure you they are a very nice blind.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Gunner's Up sent me a holding blind to test several months ago. I stand behind anything I recommend so I wanted to wait a while before I posted anything about them to make sure they were a quality product. I have put some very heavy use on it so far and it still looks and functions like brand new. These are very light weight and I was worried that would equal something that would not hold up to heavy use. This is not the case the light weight poles are still straight and show no signs of wear. I have used these by myself, with my training group, and at club training days. I am not easy on my equipment, I set it up, take it down and toss it in the truck. No special care at all.
> 
> Iam not sure if it comes in other patterns, but mine is the digital camo and it seems to blend in well with most cover if that is what I am using it for. It comes in three and four pole models. Our club liked them so much that we are going to order some for the club.
> 
> I know this will be looked at with skeptisim since I received this to test for them, but I assure you they are a very nice blind.


Corey, Do you have a link to this blind, so we can see it?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

http://www.gunnersup.com/Holding-Blind-p/gu-4phb.htm


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like a copy of Butch Greens holding Blind only not as well finished. $150.00 I will stick with Butch Green better finish on the blind material and a much better price. Poles are both the same from what I can see only butch doesn't powder coat his poles. Butch's blinds are hard to beat for the $$$ The quality is first rate and Butch stands behind everything he sells!!
Warren Price


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

rookie said:


> Looks like a copy of Butch Greens holding Blind only not as well finished. $150.00 I will stick with Butch Green better finish on the blind material and a much better price. Poles are both the same from what I can see only butch doesn't powder coat his poles. Butch's blinds are hard to beat for the $$$ The quality is first rate and Butch stands behind everything he sells!!
> Warren Price


Warren,

I think you may suffer from little man syndrome or maybe more like little winger syndrome! Every time someone posts a question or statement about Gunners Up, Zinger, Tangelo, etc. you have a negative comment & then post "Hey look at my company, hey look at my company". Do a search on your previous posts & you'll see what I'm talking about. 

Life's too short to be negative all the time. Focus your efforts on self/business improvement & quit worrying so much about your competitors & the rest will take care of itself.

Business Mgt. 101 regards,

Richard Davis


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

rookie said:


> Looks like a copy of Butch Greens holding Blind only not as well finished. $150.00 I will stick with Butch Green better finish on the blind material and a much better price. Poles are both the same from what I can see only butch doesn't powder coat his poles. Butch's blinds are hard to beat for the $$$ The quality is first rate and Butch stands behind everything he sells!!
> Warren Price


How can you Determine quality from a picture. Gu stands behind their product also

Do you own a competitor company?


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

No we don't build blinds but that said if you take the time to look at the Blinds that Butch Green builds you will see a quality blind that is built right! Butch was the first one to to really push the aluminum pole. I first saw them at the Master National held in Ca in 2010. I was very impressed with the craftsmanship so much so that I brought some home for myself and some of my close friends. We have used them for two years and they still look like brand new with no problems. Great blind and reasonably priced. There is an old saw that a picture is worth a thousand words! I would suggest that you take a look at the other blinds before you spend your money!

Warren Price



Jeff Huntington said:


> How can you Determine quality from a picture. Gu stands behind their product also
> 
> Do you own a competitor company?


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Richard

Thank you for your professional opinion. I didn't know you were a licensed psychologist able to make such a determination from ones informational post as Cory did. You are licensed right!

We both know there are other products out there that compete with what we build. Informed buyers are our best advertisers. Their satisfaction with a product is the moving force that keeps us in business! Like build a better mouse trap and they will come! Business 101! 

This forum is not for personal slams but if you would like to discuss this further my phone number is 716-807-5839
Warren Price

www.trainrite.net 

Built in America by American citizens





Gunners Up said:


> Warren,
> 
> I think you may suffer from little man syndrome or maybe more like little winger syndrome! Every time someone posts a question or statement about Gunners Up, Zinger, Tangelo, etc. you have a negative comment & then post "Hey look at my company, hey look at my company". Do a search on your previous posts & you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

rookie said:


> No we don't build blinds but that said if you take the time to look at the Blinds that Butch Green builds you will see a quality blind that is built right! Butch was the first one to to really push the aluminum pole. I first saw them at the Master National held in Ca in 2010. I was very impressed with the craftsmanship so much so that I brought some home for myself and some of my close friends. We have used them for two years and they still look like brand new with no problems. Great blind and reasonably priced. There is an old saw that a picture is worth a thousand words! I would suggest that you take a look at the other blinds before you spend your money!
> 
> Warren Price[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Jeff
Yes those are Butch Greens blinds not a copy! We are always interested in products that exceed others in design and quality. Dogs Afield does sell our equipment. Trainrite bird launchers and releases. 
Butch Green quite simply has set the standard for blinds, craftmanship, quality and a long service life! No brag needed the product is excellant! 
Warren Price


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

Another great blind chose would be MaGee Products. I bought 5 last year for our club. They are cheaper also.


----------



## Texas star (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like quality to me I think I will buy one and I would trade my butch green blind for one of these if There any takers


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> Warren,
> 
> I think you may suffer from little man syndrome or maybe more like little winger syndrome! Every time someone posts a question or statement about Gunners Up, Zinger, Tangelo, etc. you have a negative comment & then post "Hey look at my company, hey look at my company". Do a search on your previous posts & you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...






Look who's talkin. You seem to do the same. You copied Zinger and sold it cheap, Business 101? Originally GU wingers were built really cheap but I will say the quality has improved greatly, since now you've sucked people in.
Butch Green is a great guy and builds a great product. I wont even look at a GU blind and I am in need since I left my Butch Green blind out in the field and it got stolen.
Mr Davis I find your business practice as well as your attitude offensive


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Dear Steve Shaver,

I apologize if you find my business practices offensive. If you don’t mind me asking, where did we error so we can get better meet your expectations next time? Were we offensive in producing first class training products and offering them at more affordable price points? Or was it providing world class customer service for every product we sell? Perhaps it was the 24 hour turnaround time on all Gunners Up orders or the same day repair policy? Maybe it was the deeply discounted launchers we offer to clubs as raffle items so they can host trials and buy new equipment? Did we do something wrong/offend when we donated 10’s of thousands of dollars in product and cash to national retriever organizations for scholarship funds, relief funds and to help offset the costs of holding and running their national events? Maybe our offense was something as simple as we brought competition to the market place and offered an alternative to the status quo? 

Gunners Up works extremely hard to be a trusted friend/source for the retriever community, a steward and sponsor of the retriever sports and operate a small/slightly profitable business at the same time. Sometime those three objectives don’t necessarily mix but we try very hard to maintain a good balance. If we can get better, I would love to hear about it. If you’re just pissed for no particular reason then let’s just move on.

All the best!

Richard Davis


----------

